# Blood in urine? PLZ HELP



## billythekidsmom (Sep 25, 2013)

:tears:My billy is a 6 mo wether and this am he started to pass lil amount of blood in his pee plz help. I have agicillin will that work as treatment? Someone suggested apple cider vinegar in his water,,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could be hes passing stones! Urinary Calculi needs quick treatment...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html

Is he peeing a steady stream?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ouch! poor guy. I would also suspect urinary calculi or possibly a urinary tract infection. If you don't have the stuff to treat him I would call a vet and have them take a look.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## billythekidsmom (Sep 25, 2013)

I am wondering what I would need I have agicillin will that work/


----------



## billythekidsmom (Sep 25, 2013)

He is peeing little amounts several times..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need ammonium chloride like yesterday. Also fruit fresh (stuff to keep fruit from browning) will work in a pinch.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He needs ammonium chloride ...here is a quote from the article above



> Vets recommend that ammonium chloride be used to treat Urinary Calculi. Here are the dosing instructions provided to me by a producer who has been successful in using Ammonium chloride to cure Urinary Calculi. Mix the following in 20 cc water and orally drench: One (1) teaspoon Ammonium chloride per 75 lbs bodyweight every 12 hours for 2 days, then 1/2 tsp AC per 75 lbs bodyweight every 12 hours for the next 3 days, then 1/2 tsp once a day for 3 days, then 1/4 tsp daily as a preventative. Dosages are based upon 75 lb liveweights. *Ammonium chloride burns the throat, so stomach tube it into the goat.*


If he is still peeing a fairly stead stream, meaning not drips, but a good flow, then agressive home treatment may be succefful...I would still call your vet to alert him to whats going on, he may need his pizzle snip off ot help him eliminate the stones..
Antibioitcs wont help him if this is UC...which I would suspect over UTI...
Take his temp, watch him pee...start the A.C. ASAP...


----------



## billythekidsmom (Sep 25, 2013)

*where do I find??*

ammonium chloride for my goat?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes....you should be able to find some at a local farm supply store or tractor supply...in the mean time Karen suggest


> fruit fresh (stuff to keep fruit from browning) will work in a pinch.


read the article I posted on UC and get familure with what it looks like and how to help your buck...to be kind of blunt here...this is something that can not wait or he will die...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like urinary calculi (stones) for sure. You really need to take him to a livestock vet to confirm though. The surgery is going to cost at least a few hundred dollars on the low end and most like not work. They will how ever (if they know goats at all) be able to treat with AC or use a catheter and empty his bladder. If you do nothing, and it is UC, you will lose him and its going to be terrible painful for him.

If it is UC and you are able to have him treated, you will want to read up on ammonium chloride and how to use it. It can be used as a preventative and a treatment. But again, best idea is to have it confirmed by a livestock vet that knows goats. Hard I know to find, but maybe posting your area and someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

If there is enough blood in his pee to be seen, it isn't a little bit. I have just pulled my pygmy cross through serious UC, nearly lost him a couple of times and came with an £800 vet bill but it looks like we got him through and he's now peeing freely for the 5th day running :wahoo:

He had an op to remove his pizzle and detach his penis shaft under emergency services first then came home for what the vet called 'do or die' treatment with AC, anti-inflammatories, painkillers and anti-spasmodics. 

The ammonium chloride was a vital part of the process and needs to be administered as soon as possible. I was dosing him (body weight 77lbs) with 10gms of AC mixed in with 45ml of orange juice and drenching every evening for two full weeks. I got his urine PH down to 4 - 5 and that seemed to start those stones dissolving.

I will say though, that this needed some serious dedication. I had him stabled in my garage, was checking on him 2 hourly for two days following his op, then every four hours for another two days. There were two relapses where we nearly lost him and those nights I spent the whole night in the stable with him, massaging his tummy, bladder and penis (euch, I have got closer to a goat than should ever be got!)

I genuinely think that without that level of attention, he'd have died in agony.

p.s. The AC is seriously nasty stuff, tastes like battery acid and is a wholly hideous experience for the goat. After the first two doses of having to watch him cough, splutter, wretch and rub his nose furiously against anything he could reach, followed by serious tremors and obvious stress, I made sure I had another syringe full of warm sugar water ready to rinse his mouth out as soon as the AC drench was done....it made a huge difference to his reaction and 'recovery' rate.

p.p.s. By the way, grain is the biggest contributary factor to UC. It is caused by an imbalance between Calcium and Phosphorus and the ratio for these across the whole diet should be a minimum of 2:1 Ca however it is usually the grain that upsets this. Wethers above six months of age do not need any grain at all....as I learnt the hard way!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I suggest tubing the AC...it not only taste bad but burns the mouth and throat...


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I would certanly say to tube if you are able. I did not have the ability to do that so had to drench. The vet did check his mouth and throat several times throughout his two weeks of drenching however and although you are right, it burns in as much as it burns while being administered, it has caused no ACTUAL burns (no soft tissue damage)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Way to go happyhogs. You are about the only person who I have heard of being able to make it work after the surgery. My hats off to you in a big way!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you bottle feeding him water? If so stop! That can cause them to pee blood

If you are bringing him out extra water and he's drinking a lot that would be the same thing. Excess water can cause this. 

I've never heard of a buck or wether peeing blood as a sign of UC. Not saying its not possible but the usual signs are crying out in pain and not being able to pee at all.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The peeing blood with UC is ususally towards the very end. Though I would also guess passing some nasty stones could also cause some damage to the pizzle


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you TGD Farms, it was a lot of hard work and very emotional. I nearly lost him more than once but we seem (fingers crossed) to have come out the other side :dance: I was given very poor odds of his survival right from the start and the vet's comment was 'if you wanna do this, be prepared to get to know him very intimately and to lose more sleep than you would with a new-born baby'....and she was right on both counts. The vet was fairly convinced that euthanasia would be a better option as I don't think she realised just how dedicated to my darling boy I really was. I think she saw him as 'livestock' whereas I saw him no differently than I would any of my cats or my (past) dogs and I was damned if I was gonna let him go that easily. It's been worth every minute BUT we have both suffered and he has cost me a fortune, hence my comment to the OP....if you take this on, be prepared!

StaceyRosado...My boy, Teddy, had blood in his urine which showed up on a paper test but it was not visible to the naked eye....this is why I said to the OP, if you can see it, it's not just a little bit! You are right with the symptoms, I realised Teddy had UC when he was straining for a pee but not passing anything, bleating and stamping in pain and completely off his food.


----------

